# JCB Fastrac



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

The local dealer brought one out to show off this bad ass machine and try to sell us on a winter lease. He said a expandable wing plow on the front, the snow blower and machine would be about $3000 a month if they have a farmer willing to lease it as well. I don't think that is to bad of a deal. That thing cruises down the road awesome and has all kinds of power.


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow that thing looks like a straight BEAST!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

See lots of these on Youtube - they seem to be used alot in European countries for snow remival on public roads. They look nice in the videos.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Put a wing plow on it instead of that kids size straight blade and jump all over that deal! I wouldn't think twice! That's easily a 200k tractor 3k a month for 5 months is almost penny's!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's a smoking deal, I'd be all over it.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Triple L said:


> Put a wing plow on it instead of that kids size straight blade and jump all over that deal! I wouldn't think twice! That's easily a 200k tractor 3k a month for 5 months is almost penny's!


Possibly for next year unless we pick up some more work this year.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The city of Flint uses something similar, a Fendt tractor and what looks like an HLA wing plow.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Fasttrac will do 50 mph and is air ride. Ride like 1/2 ton pickup..Red army runs one at the local casino. Had a kage on the front and a blower on the back last season. Havent been down there yet this season


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

When he brought it over around 1pm on Tuesday the snow was very heavy by then. He made a pretty good windrow and then ran the blower. That thing was blowing snow 80 - 100' and was moving at a pretty good pace. He had to be doing 45 - 50mph when he was pulling into the parking lot.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh yea can it blow. That's what there doing at the casino. Take the snow to outside edges and blowing it into the woods surrounding the edges.. Nice thing is if they have a lot of blowing, they can drop the plow and put the blower on the front. They have 3-point and pto on the front also!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

They're a pretty neat tractor. Being able to run it in Auto mode and driving it like a pickup would be nice for snow. Let off the throttle and it comes to a stop until you push the throttle again, on need for clutching or downshifting. With the air over hydraulic disc brakes they come to a stop in one heck of a hurry. The air ride seat and suspension makes them as comfortable as a car going down the road at 40+.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Fastrac's are awesome. The only thing that sucks about them is turning radius isn't the best. 

That is a smoking deal. 

They ride smoother than my 2015 super duty at 50 mph on the road. I've worked one as a backup operator for a local custom manure applicator and with a 7500-10000 gallon tank fully loaded they stop as well as my truck does with 10k pounds behind it.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

3k a month? Where they at, I'd do that in a heart beat. I drove one at AIS the summer before the red army got theirs and asked if they'd get one in, we'd rent it - the big cheese said no so I'm not sure how the red army got one, of course he does spend a tad bit more than I do....

I'd say it drives more like a caddy than a truck - sweeeeettttt!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

framer1901 said:


> 3k a month? Where they at, I'd do that in a heart beat. I drove one at AIS the summer before the red army got theirs and asked if they'd get one in, we'd rent it - the big cheese said no so I'm not sure how the red army got one, of course he does spend a tad bit more than I do....
> 
> I'd say it drives more like a caddy than a truck - sweeeeettttt!


The price is more or less based of hours used. Since we only plow 8-10 times a year if we are lucky. It is a pretty big gamble to spend $15,000 before we pay for fuel, labor and insurance. A couple years ago we plowed 6 times. I think he figured a around $80 - $90 per hour. Not positive.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

It would be from AIS in Saginaw where that came from. AIS seems to be the only dealer in Michigan that deals with JCB. Talked with dealer in Macomb county and they referred me to the Lansing Store.


----------



## arathol (Dec 22, 2013)

You could not pay me to own a JCB. We had a JCB hoe where I used to work. In the 10 years I was at that place it was operational maybe 6 months out of every year. Even then most of the time the hydraulics would only allow use of one stick at a time. The outriggers would not stay down when you were digging. Leaks everywhere, hydraulic parts non standard sizes and had to be shipped from England every time something broke. You could not drive it more than a few mph because the computer controlled 4 wheel steering had a tendency to kick in randomly. Usually it went into crab mode and all 4 wheel would suddenly turn in the same direction. The fix - a new hydraulic control box, special order from England, $3k+ every time it stopped working. One year I understand the powers that be spent $35k on repairs. Many times it would just not start (electrics, fuel pump issues etc), and due to the design you could not open the engine covers because the front bucket arms were in the way. I won't even get into the Prince of Darkness electrical system.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

arathol said:


> You could not pay me to own a JCB. We had a JCB hoe where I used to work. In the 10 years I was at that place it was operational maybe 6 months out of every year. Even then most of the time the hydraulics would only allow use of one stick at a time. The outriggers would not stay down when you were digging. Leaks everywhere, hydraulic parts non standard sizes and had to be shipped from England every time something broke. You could not drive it more than a few mph because the computer controlled 4 wheel steering had a tendency to kick in randomly. Usually it went into crab mode and all 4 wheel would suddenly turn in the same direction. The fix - a new hydraulic control box, special order from England, $3k+ every time it stopped working. One year I understand the powers that be spent $35k on repairs. Many times it would just not start (electrics, fuel pump issues etc), and due to the design you could not open the engine covers because the front bucket arms were in the way. I won't even get into the Prince of Darkness electrical system.
> 
> View attachment 170455


Apparently there's a lot of JCB owners that disagree since they have a plant here in the US and they are pretty popular.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JCB got a bad rap from earlier years, They have improved.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> JCB got a bad rap from earlier years, They have improved.


The JCB skiddy at the dairy I'm involved in is over 4000 hours in about 2 years. Oil, filters, and grease gun is all its ever seen. Oh, and new tires.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The JCB skiddy at the dairy I'm involved in is over 4000 hours in about 2 years. Oil, filters, and grease gun is all its ever seen. Oh, and new tires.


Yes there okay now, Years ago they were lighter and cheaply made, Kinda like the Hyundai, Kia they were junk when they first come to this Country, Look in car and driver they actually rate higher than most. My friend got a foreign and sports garage. He said the Hyundai and Kia are killing him. People are coming out of Volvo's etc into them.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Fastrac's are awesome. The only thing that sucks about them is turning radius isn't the best.
> 
> That is a smoking deal.
> 
> ...


That's not saying Mulch....Sooper Doodys ride like crap compared to let's say a Dodge Cummings....Speaking of which...Did you guys hear Oomkes got new plow lights??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> That's not saying Mulch....Sooper Doodys ride like crap compared to let's say a Dodge Cummings....Speaking of which...Did you guys hear Oomkes got new plow lights??
> 
> View attachment 170466


Any side shots?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any side shots?


Why would I need a sideshot??...The Beam of light comes out the front


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I dug up sum satellite footage......









They are big.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> I dug up sum satellite footage......
> View attachment 170469
> 
> 
> They are big.....


Must have a pretty good satellite camera to obtain views from inside the compound...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Must have a pretty good satellite camera to obtain views from inside the compound...


I know a guy......


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> I know a guy......


Friends in high places?

Or low places?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Lets go with places......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF said:


> I know a guy......


Must have called Fred's guy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> Must have called Fred's guy.


Nah........ Red sum wear he's in China......


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SnoFarmer said:


> Must have called Fred's guy.


LOL :terribletowel::waving:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Nah........ Red sum wear he's in China......


Very observant. Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Very observant. Thumbs Up:laughing:


From my vantage point its difficult to slip sum ting bye me......Remember eye no a guy......


----------

